# Family Beats High Gas Prices with Solar-powered Quadracycle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

With their solar-powered bike, Hatches now rarely ever use their car and have saved about $350 a month as a result. Pictured is standard DX model without solar panel or electric drive.

More...


----------

